
Ask HN: How many apps have you downloaded on your phone? - kermittd
Hi! I am thinking about the tradeoffs between making web apps vs making native apps for phones. I&#x27;m curious how many apps the people on HN have downloaded on their phones.
======
twobyfour
A few dozen.

I think apps have a horrible UX for browsing, but are often better than web
for actual applications.

Things like Slack, JIRA, maps, Seamless - those deserve apps. And of course,
games.

HN, Reddit, newspapers, even YouTube - no point in an app.

I also tend to be very picky about what apps to install because for a long
time I had a 16GB iPhone and would have to delete either another app or a
couples dozen photos or mp3s each time I wanted to install a new one.

~~~
kermittd
OP here hmmm that's interesting you bring that up.

I had noticed for sites like Youtube the number of people who had the app was
startlingly small. Even people in my own life who downloaded tons of app often
didn't have the Youtube app.

Shameful Plug: I've been working on this book site for
classics,[http://www.bookeyes.co/](http://www.bookeyes.co/), and was thinking
about whether to make an app but it doesn't seem like downloading books
requires it.

------
amrrs
The question at this time should be how often do you download a new app on
your phone (rather than how many you've downloaded)

------
zzo38computer
None; the command-line program on a computer is just a better way. I do not
have a mobile phone. However, I do have a programmable calculator so can use
that if I need to make a program elsewhere. That way I can do by myself

------
malux85
25 downloaded, 5 games, utility apps (Banking, Food, hotel, uber), Knowledge
apps - flashcards, study guides. I very rarely play the games, usually just
read pdfs

------
hereisnaman
I have downloaded about 80 apps on my phone.

------
dnh44
Hundreds. I don't like web apps.

------
chrisked
Just short under 300 iOS apps.

~~~
w4tson
294 Installed on my iPhone. Few dozen more I've uninstalled.

~~~
chrisked
You won ;)

